# Ruffed Grouse/Woodcock



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The RF Society will be on with us again this Sunday talkin' grouse and some woodcock too. Their Regional Biologist (Eric Ellis) will be on with us for the first time. We're willing to get past the fact he was born in 'that state up north.' I'm pretty sure the hour-long interview will be in the 8 o'clock hour, this Sunday (2/22). Our show is back to three hours on Sunday's now, 6-9pm ET. Listen on-air or stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------

